# JD 4430 only steer to left



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Went and cranked my 4430 to warm up to Chang the oil and noticed my steering would only go left. This is not a NASCAR tractor by no means. I let my neighbor borrow it back in the fall and haven't messed with it since he parked it. With the wheels straight the steering Max's out and woint turn right. It will however go all the way to the left in two turns of the steering wheel reaching max travel then wheel will turn two more times with no more movement of the tires. Any ideas what may be wrong. Steering box skip maybe from friend cutting tires and falling in hole possibly? Any ideas on quick way to fix?


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

4020 did that last year and it was the hydraulic pump


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

yes could be 1 of 2 things check the front axle and tie rods for damage, the steering cylinder on the front axle could have a internal leak which could have oil trapped or it is possible the steering metering valve (below the steering wheel in the dash cowl ) could have a leak either internal leak and need to be rebuilt, but you said something about maybe falling in a hole so check for the obvious signs of damage on the front axle 1st . the front hyd. cyl, you can take the 2 hyd lines off and jack up the front so both tires are off the ground then should be able to turn both directions. I have see those metering valve develop leaks and cause some problems. But they can be some work to get them out . I would focus on the front axle 1st... Good luck and keep us updated


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

This happened to my dad's 2440 last year, it was the main shaft in the hydraulic pump, the splines wore off and weren't actually turning anything anymore. I think that 30 series is the same basic pump, not a terrible job considering that was the first major problem in 8000+ hours.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Its not daylight yet but do y'all think it'd possibly be in the metering valve or the steering motor? It was very low on fluid I couldn't even see any in the pump. I've seen them suck air like that before and have to let them set from foam. I figured I'd see it that helped first. Then I plan on jacking front up relieving pressure off it and see what it does. Any other ideas I may try that anyone would reccomend.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Cody

Before your question can be answered correctly one needs to know if your tractors serial number is below or above 027635 as early & late model 4430's have different type steering. Early model had steering valve similar to 3020/4020 with 4 adjustable valves & late model had a metering pump with gears.

Jim


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

central va farmer said:


> 4020 did that last year and it was the hydraulic pump


I have never witnessed frt hyd pump causing steering to turn only one direction on JD new generation rowcrop tractors. Normally steering problems are in the steering valve or motor.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I thought about this last night in bed BEFORE you do much make sure it's full of hyd oil then pull off the side screens you can see the top of the hyd pump there should be a destroking screw looks like a wing nut turn the screw, clockwise untill it bottoms out,start the tractor then while it's running turn that screw counter clock wise back to the top, see what that does, if the tractor has been sitting along time that valve might be stuck , if so that might just be a sign of things to come


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Its the earlier series of the 4430s, older ones. Thanks guys I'll try that first snowball. It'll be a couple days now tho I had a few things come up with my daughter.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

I hope things are ok CBarM, Like I said I would try that 1st it's quick and easy that just give a idea what might be going on . You can email me if need be I'am very familiar with those tractors


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

IMHO if stroke control valve isn't functioning then hyd pump won't be pumping oil therefore the frt wheels will not turn because there will be no hyd oil pressure.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

That is possible Jim but it could be stuck part why and building some pressure and since their is a priority that send pressure 1st to brakes and steering it might be low enough to not be able to even complete the steering cycle even. I just thought that is a quick and easy test , it's hard to tell with out being there and now if it has been sitting for a while or if there is any external leak? it all kind of a guessing game with out running a pressure test to see what the pump is doing.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think rather than destroke pump I'd suggest with engine running to lower/raise 3 pt and if 3 pt raised that would eliminate a faulty stroke control valve.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Don't forget to check mechanical causes as well. My MF265 turned Nascar on me last year. Turns out to be a cracked pitman arm that reclocked itself to the left.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Might check the thrust bearing on the bottom of the steering shafts too... had one get packed up with dirty gummy grease and the cage kinda cracked by one roller and was pulling part of the cage up between the roller and the axle pivot the thrust bearing rode on, acting like a doorstop-- would steer fine in one direction but really fought coming back. Took it apart and replaced the thrust bearing and cleaned everything up good as new...

That said, if it's been low on fluid, the first thing I'd think of is that maybe she's air locked. Hydraulics can do some funny stuff when they get air locked, especially stuff like priority valves and sequencing valves and stuff like that. Make sure she's up full of fluid and take the pressure off everything and cycle it several times to purge the air out of all sides of the system and see what you get. Once oil is everywhere it's supposed to be, if it's still not 100%, start troubleshooting the harder stuff.

With the weight off, make sure that the axle can turn both ways fairly easily. The spindles on mine that had that bad thrust bearing would take grease, so I thought they were okay-- that was before I spent a couple ours with jacks and chains and crap to pull the spindle out of the axle end and then spent an hour digging hardened dirt and grease out of the axle end with a screwdriver, and scrubbing the spindle with a steel brush and diesel oil... it definitely makes a difference...

Later and good luck! OL JR


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm going to check the 3 point arms tomarrow I'm not sure if they will raise as I will have to get someone to look for me as I raise them. I can't see them from the cab as I took them off many years ago. I hardly ever used them and was always in my way. I can't remember the last time I even tried to move them. I'm planning on trouble shooting it tomamorrw with halls suggestions, thanks guys.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey, don't blame the neighbor right outa the box. Remember you could be the that neighbor.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes I know, just for that reason I hate borrowing things cause I know how my luck is. If its going to break it will and it won't be something little either. It'll be something major to where I could've almost went and bought the equipment myself for what it costs to fix. I'm sure y'all know what I'm talking about. Some can get away with that like my father in law for instance runs 350 cow calf operation and borrows all his neighbors equipment to do everything. Drives me insane!!!!!!! It was like pulling teeth to get him to buy a 3/4 ton truck instead of a 1/2ton. This is a full cow calf operation here that's been in the family 4 generations.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I try not to borrow anything from my neighbors, but on very rare occasion I have borrowed a implement.....but, NEVER will I borrow their tractor. I would hire it done if I needed someones tractor....which I am grateful, I do not need to do.

Regards, MIke


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Vol said:


> I try not to borrow anything from my neighbors, but on very rare occasion I have borrowed a implement.....but, NEVER will I borrow their tractor. I would hire it done if I needed someones tractor....which I am grateful, I do not need to do.
> 
> Regards, MIke


Agree Mike no way would borrow tractor you know old saying if you have to borrow something once or twice ok but after three times you need to buy it. Last thing I borrowed I did not even ask the man LOL. Was getting up last load of hay out of a field with bale wagon started to shed with it rain coming so run it under friends shelter could not get him on phone next morning went to see him and he laughed and said Santa Claus had come to see him the night before had a tractor and a load of hay. Borrowing stuff is bad Mojo. As for steering problem not familiar working on 4430 but sounds like a metering valve.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not into borrowing.....once or twice, before number 3 comes along I"m buying one......


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

CBarM said:


> Yes I know, just for that reason I hate borrowing things cause I know how my luck is. If its going to break it will and it won't be something little either. It'll be something major to where I could've almost went and bought the equipment myself for what it costs to fix. I'm sure y'all know what I'm talking about. Some can get away with that like my father in law for instance runs 350 cow calf o :huh: peration and borrows all his neighbors equipment to do everything. Drives me insane!!!!!!! It was like pulling teeth to get him to buy a 3/4 ton truck instead of a 1/2ton. This is a full cow calf operation here that's been in the family 4 generations.


 Your farther-in-law must be my ex- partner is his name Ted ? Had close to 500 cows and only pickup he owned was a 1992 ford 1/2 with 6 cyl and 5 sp. he said that why he didn't have to worry about about what type of livestock tr. to buy ? my neighbors are the same way, I guess I must haul way to cheap


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Same here I would rather do without then even think of borrowing from someone even family.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a service manual for a 4430, if you are still having problems I could scan the pages that deal with your problem, if that would help.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> I have never witnessed frt hyd pump causing steering to turn only one direction on JD new generation rowcrop tractors. Normally steering problems are in the steering valve or motor.


We destroked, checked screen in rear, everything you could do. Pulled old pump ( best way is drop front axle) and I forget how many pistons is in pump 8 maybe but we had 2 working. Put on new pump and it worked but still wasn't right. Had Mennonite mechanic in Dayton va clean valves under hood. Debris from pump going bad had sent trash into valves. ( new deere dealers don't have the old stones to grind steering valves. You need a old dealer with old mechanic to still do that. Deere wants to sell valves not fix them. Our old dealer "Gilbert imp" in orange va could have fixed but they are no longer in business. New deere dealer "Va tractor" is a joke. After valves were cleaned 4020 works like a charm. Hydraulic pump with no pressure was our problem. If you need a pump best price we found was a&i they were 1/2 price of deere and had a better warrenty.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

I don't borrow equipment and I don't lend it out either... not anymore...

Last equipment I borrowed was a field roller back in 1996 to flat plant soybeans after the drought wiped out our cotton.

Last equipment I lent was a 620 Deere tractor to a friend of my Dad's who was going through a divorce and his place was ordered sold by the judge, and he was using it with a 3 pt. crane to load junk out of his barn... kept the stupid thing for about 4 months and when I needed it and went to get it, he STILL was telling me I couldn't have it because "he wasn't finished with it yet". (at which point I'm like, "well, too bad, you're finished with it NOW!")

Nope... I don't borrow stuff (because I don't like having to fix stuff if it breaks while I'm using it, and I ain't taking it back broke!) and I don't loan stuff because I don't like getting stuff back broken (if I get it back at all!) Don't mind helping a neighbor, but not by lending stuff to them...

Later! OL JR


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wish I could not lend it....it's why I sold my backhoe, got tired of folks wanting to "borrow" it, wish I had it back everyday. Sometimes i may wish i didn't have so many friends, but I hope that if at some point I'm in need they will reciprocate. It certainly has worked for me to this juncture (although I'm sure I'm on the "losing" end, if there is such a thing)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

central va farmer said:


> We destroked, checked screen in rear, everything you could do. Pulled old pump ( best way is drop front axle) and I forget how many pistons is in pump 8 maybe but we had 2 working. Put on new pump and it worked but still wasn't right. Had Mennonite mechanic in Dayton va clean valves under hood. Debris from pump going bad had sent trash into valves. ( new deere dealers don't have the old stones to grind steering valves. You need a old dealer with old mechanic to still do that. Deere wants to sell valves not fix them. Our old dealer "Gilbert imp" in orange va could have fixed but they are no longer in business. New deere dealer "Va tractor" is a joke. After valves were cleaned 4020 works like a charm. Hydraulic pump with no pressure was our problem. If you need a pump best price we found was a&i they were 1/2 price of deere and had a better warrenty.


Obviously the 4020 predates the "throw it away and buy a new one" mentality that has so permeated all of our thinking......before the days of "planned obsolescence.....what a great tractor. I'll have to do a google search for A&I, I'm into quality at 1/2 the price of mother Deere.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

central va farmer said:


> We destroked, checked screen in rear, everything you could do. Pulled old pump ( best way is drop front axle) and I forget how many pistons is in pump 8 maybe but we had 2 working. Put on new pump and it worked but still wasn't right. Had Mennonite mechanic in Dayton va clean valves under hood. Debris from pump going bad had sent trash into valves. ( new deere dealers don't have the old stones to grind steering valves. You need a old dealer with old mechanic to still do that. Deere wants to sell valves not fix them. Our old dealer "Gilbert imp" in orange va could have fixed but they are no longer in business. New deere dealer "Va tractor" is a joke. After valves were cleaned 4020 works like a charm. Hydraulic pump with no pressure was our problem. If you need a pump best price we found was a&i they were 1/2 price of deere and had a better warrenty.


You had a rare failure. I was employed at a JD dealer for over 21 yrs mostly involved in service dept and this is the 1st time I ever heard of only 2 of the 8 pistons operating in a frt pump. I still think CbarM's tractor steering problem is in the valve body below the steering wheel.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

4020 is a damn good old tractor. I bought this one out of North Carolina and she was a rag. My father had one and traded it on a new 8600 ford year I was born. So I got him another one. It's a early one (1966) that's what he had. I paid $4500 for it and we ran it for a couple years pulling batwing before motor went out. So now we have put in a new motor with all genuine deere components, new crank, new clutch, new hydraulic pump, some new front end parts, had my Mennonite mechanic re shim/bushing all the shifting linkage, put on a new roll bar/canopy (genuine metal roof, none of that plastic shit) rear wheel weights, new 20.8/34 fire stone 23 degree rubber, new 10.00/16 front rubber, and a jd 48 loader. We also had a neighbor give it a real good shade tree paint job. Also bought the mighty jorde decals and all new deere emblems. Dad has got a nice toy. We have alot of money in this old tractor but you can't buy a new 100 hp tractor for what we have in this one. This one should run another 30-40 years. Hell, for what we have in this one its just a healthy down payment on a new tractor. Plus the old ones have none of the new electric or emission shit on them, and besides who doesn't like a 4020, it's the 57 chevy of tractors lol


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> I wish I could not lend it....it's why I sold my backhoe, got tired of folks wanting to "borrow" it, wish I had it back everyday. Sometimes i may wish i didn't have so many friends, but I hope that if at some point I'm in need they will reciprocate. It certainly has worked for me to this juncture (although I'm sure I'm on the "losing" end, if there is such a thing)


You can never have too many friends, But dog I know what you mean , Refer to a post I made on this thread about stock tr. and hauling to cheap, But I got tried of somebody always wanting to borrow it. My dad always told me if you ask to borrow something twice you better think about buying it. He also told me you better have 6 friends when you leave this world ,cause they will be the ones to get you to your next world.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> You had a rare failure. I was employed at a JD dealer for over 21 yrs mostly involved in service dept and this is the 1st time I ever heard of only 2 of the 8 pistons operating in a frt pump. I still think CbarM's tractor steering problem is in the valve body below the steering wheel.


 I agree with TX Jim even though I suggested some other things to check , but those are quick and easy checks, I also have never heard to someone just throwing away a hyd pump ?? WTF, we have always just rebuilt them . with parts and labor it was always less than half the price of a new pump. I guess you learn something everyday


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

You have to replace them when they are beyond repair. I didn't just throw my pump away for the hell of it. It was beyond fixing and deere wanted over $2000 for a new pump. Got one from a&i for under $1000. I'm amazed that it still worked TX Jim, pump was in a bad shape.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

central va farmer said:


> You have to replace them when they are beyond repair. I didn't just throw my pump away for the hell of it. It was beyond fixing and deere wanted over $2000 for a new pump. Got one from a&i for under $1000. I'm amazed that it still worked TX Jim, pump was in a bad shape.


the housing itself must have been scored or cracked. In the 16 yrs I was with JD I don't think I ever saw one that bad unless it was damaged in a accident , Not that I don't belive you . It's possible I'am impressed that you found 1 for that price , because I know it would cost more than that to rebuild 1 today, that is good to know


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

central va farmer said:


> You have to replace them when they are beyond repair. I didn't just throw my pump away for the hell of it. It was beyond fixing and deere wanted over $2000 for a new pump. Got one from a&i for under $1000. I'm amazed that it still worked TX Jim, pump was in a bad shape.


I seen frt pump housing crack,piston bores scored and worn valve seats. I will guarantee you more "good pumps" have been inadvertently replaced from "poor to NO diagnostics" than worn out pumps. Pump from A&I is $1260 today


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> I agree with TX Jim even though I suggested some other things to check , but those are quick and easy checks, I also have never heard to someone just throwing away a hyd pump ??


Snowball I was taught to check the easy things 1st then proceed to the more difficult diagnostics. Have you ever seen pump housing cracked in area where one of the 8 piston plugs screws into? I have.


----------



## central va farmer (Feb 14, 2015)

My piston walls were scored beyond repair. I was told there was a guy in pa who might could fix it but with shipping and the pain in the ass factor I thought better to replace. My mechanic is old school deere man and Dales opinion was the same. As far as how rare of problem we had I know of another guy who had same problem. He is a friend of mine and Gary said all along we should just get another pump. He helped us drop front end and take off pump. He had exact same thing happen in the early 90's on his 4020.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

OK finally getting to work on it today, going to start trouble shooting per falls reccomendations. I'll no more hopefully later. Thanks in advance everyone for all the help.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Snowball I was taught to check the easy things 1st then proceed to the more difficult diagnostics. Have you ever seen pump housing cracked in area where one of the 8 piston plugs screws into? I have.


No TX not there I've see them crack where the shaft is in the pump housing. But that was from the owner running them with the drive shaft coupler being shot, Hell Tex I can from a area that was just corn & beans and the field were like gardens, the only time I ever see equipment that neglected was from a livestock farm and that is because those guys were busy and preventive maintenance was not in their schedule. most the grain farmers sat in their shop 40 weeks out of the yr and waxed their equipment and would change oil just for something to do . I said Most not ALL of them


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

OK I jacked up the front to unload the steering system. I cycled it to the left and right slowly, after a few times it started cycling better.I lowered the front end back down and it turned to the left and right, so I drove it in figure 8's a fees times. It seemed to be ok. It may of been a lil sluggish but not bad, any thoughts on what happened? On another point I did try to raise the 3pt arms, they wouldn't raise. I put the arms back on there and discovered I could raise them by hand like they wasn't hooked up internally. Another different problem maybe, but not a nessecity as I don't use them.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Mumm, that is a good 1 CBarM, my 1 st thought was it's the metering valve in the dash, but then when you bring up the 3 pt now I'am not sure as it could be a hyd pressure related issue. BUT since you don't use the 3 pt , who knows if that issue was on going or related , to the steering issue, With out knowing what the hyd pressure is it's hard to tell for sure. Do you have a implement close that requires raising or lowering with a hyd. cyl. that you can hook to your SCV boxs and see if they are working ?


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll hook it up to something when I get it home, its on the side of a hay field right now. I was trying to bring it home to do the oil change when I found the problem and couldn't think of a way to go home without making a right hand turn. As soon as I get it home I'll check into it. I did notice that the flow control lil valves on the rear SVCs was stuck and not able to adjust them. Also I did pull the lever on the rear remotes and could hear the engine pull down a lil like it was pressuring up, or at least trying to. Its been a good old tractor I may just completely go through it and slap on some fresh paint on the old girl too. I may start another thread on it after I get it home and thank you to everyone.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I think the steering might have had air in it. I'd suggest to get a 5000# gauge and plug it into the rear breakaway coupler to test stand-by pressure. Pressure should be 2250 psi. A gauge & short hose should cost under $30.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Cody, if you do get a pressure gauge and a flow meter, the tech book has a flow chart on what to check.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you I'll do that, that's a great idea with the pressure gauge.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Are you talking about plugging it into the rear SVC coupler?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

CBarM said:


> Are you talking about plugging it into the rear SVC coupler?


Yes plug gauge in rear breakaway coupler then activate the control lever to read stand-by pressure.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok great, I will get the stuff this week to test it thanks again. Jim, did you get my message on that accumulator?


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Hey I got a jd 4020 does that all the time when it sits for more than a week . Its been doing it for more than 20 years just pull ahead and hold steering wheel to right and fixed. My tractor does have about 26,000 hours on it so that could explain some of it.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

farmerbrown said:


> Hey I got a jd 4020 does that all the time when it sits for more than a week . Its been doing it for more than 20 years just pull ahead and hold steering wheel to right and fixed. My tractor does have about 26,000 hours on it so that could explain some of it.


SUMB!!CH farmerbrown, No matter what you paid for that one, it don't owe you nothing


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

CBarM said:


> Ok great, I will get the stuff this week to test it thanks again. Jim, did you get my message on that accumulator?


Yes but it's too far away for this disabled body.Thanks,Jim


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

farmerbrown said:


> Hey I got a jd 4020 does that all the time when it sits for more than a week . Its been doing it for more than 20 years just pull ahead and hold steering wheel to right and fixed. My tractor does have about 26,000 hours on it so that could explain some of it.





farmerbrown said:


> Hey I got a jd 4020 does that all the time when it sits for more than a week . Its been doing it for more than 20 years just pull ahead and hold steering wheel to right and fixed. My tractor does have about 26,000 hours on it so that could explain some of it.


That I think is the most hrs I've heard of on a 4020,I seen 1 0r 2 right at the 20k but none over the 25 mark wow that show how good those tractors are, in defense of the red paint, the 806 was just as good I've some of those with 20k on them


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Our local NH dealer took the tractor to cover a repair bill on a skid loader they where going to send it for parts but we where there at the right time. So we got it home and called the the former owner and they had the records to prove it . We had no idea on the hours till then all the little bars on clutch peddle are worn off it diffidently shows the wear and tear it looks like a beater but just keeps going.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

FamerB you just described me when you said " Looks like a beater but just keeps going "


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

farmerbrown said:


> Hey I got a jd 4020 does that all the time when it sits for more than a week . Its been doing it for more than 20 years just pull ahead and hold steering wheel to right and fixed. My tractor does have about 26,000 hours on it so that could explain some of it.


It's neat to see tractors with that many hours. My cousin has a 2350/w 24,500 hours and 2 or 3 other ones with 10,000, 15,000 + hours. 4960, 4850, 7210. I don't know how they keep them going. They abuse them bad. the 7210 at one time had a 5 gallon bucket for a seat till somebody b#$% enough to make him fix the seat. It's not always quality they are after, it is the speed they can get it done. Once rode with him and he was chopping road speed, head was just a bouncing on chopper. Have also seen them mow road speed. Which might explain why their mower sat beside my house with the tongue 20 ft from the mower.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Check inlet pressure before condemning front pump. That will be more important first. Now watch inlet pressure and destroke pump. Does pressure change by more than 3 psi? Before rebuilding any pump check shafts endplay. If there is a lot you will never hold a quad ring seal, the housing is likely worn. Don't remember the magic number though. Is it a power shift or quad?


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

It's a quad range.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Just run it, it's not a powershift . I think you will be wasting money till something more goes wrong .


----------

